# Plant Online Retailers



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

At the bottom of the main index page there are 6-7 sponsors that sell plants. I'd start there. I've bought plants from Aquabotanic and aquariumplant.com and was happy with both. 

Obviously the cheapest place to get plants is in our swap n shop section. Why not post a "wish list" of plants in swap n shop and try to get as many as you can from there. 

Marcel


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Marcel, I will be doing that soon as I have in mind of what I plan to get.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

m.lemay said:


> At the bottom of the main index page there are 6-7 sponsors that sell plants.


Marcel's a moderator. He had to say that...

There are legal problems with saying anything negative, so I'll stick to the positive - All my experiences with AquariumPlants.com (several) have been good. I'm sure there are other vendors that can provide the same.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I've had wonderful dealing with AquaBotanic. The owner, Robert, is one of the few vendors that you can actually speak to on the phone to discuss your order.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

bharada said:


> I've had wonderful dealing with AquaBotanic. The owner, Robert, is one of the few vendors that you can actually speak to on the phone to discuss your order.


I think that's because it may be that only AB and AquariumPlants.com are the only sites that just do plants full time and nothing else. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but that's the impression I get with everyone else.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have had good deals with aquariumplants.com and freshwateraquariumplants.com both very good roud:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I almost always go with Aqua Botanic!!! Only reason I dont is if he doesnt have what i need.
jB


----------



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

I have bought several times from aquariumplants.com and I have been very pleased with the plants. Generous quantities of bunch plants all in great conditions. 

Dan


----------



## bc_hawaii (May 2, 2005)

Have any of you bought plants from *aquariumgardens.com*? I'm planning to buy from there because shipping costs are most favorable for me being in Hawaii, how were your plants?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It doesn't seem like an online store, I just bought eco-complete from aquariumplants.com and they arrived so fast! UPS Ground usually takes 4-5 days right?


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

UPS ground is almost a guarantee your plants will not arrive in good condition. You would have to be in the adjacent zone to us before they would stand a chance.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I didn't buy any plants.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Doh!!  Sorry, had plants on the brain......


----------



## fishmasterno1_2 (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry wrong forum


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

*writes down phone number* You will be getting a call, and since I am local I can save on shipping.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I like aquariumplants.com [they answer their emails, which helps] and LOVE arizonaaquaticgardens.com [ALL their shrimp and fish have arrived in great condition]....

Fig


----------

